# Vac Master Pro 350



## mds51 (Apr 17, 2019)

I have had a Vac master Pro 350 for a couple of years now and think it is a really good unit. My question and or problem is that when I use the gallon bags for large products the automatic mode will not reach the full 27.5 mark or seconds and go to the sealing mode. It goes to 18.0 and stalls at that number. I talked to Vac Master and they recommended using the Pulse button and it does seem to pull a good vacuum but once again does not go to the automatic seal mode. My unit is like new and the top and bottom seal are in excellent condition. I was interested to see if anyone else on the forum has this unit and has experienced this situation.
Thanks
mds51


----------



## mds51 (Apr 18, 2019)

mds51 said:


> I have had a Vac master Pro 350 for a couple of years now and think it is a really good unit. My question and or problem is that when I use the gallon bags for large products the automatic mode will not reach the full 27.5 mark or seconds and go to the sealing mode. It goes to 18.0 and stalls at that number. I talked to Vac Master and they recommended using the Pulse button and it does seem to pull a good vacuum but once again does not go to the automatic seal mode. My unit is like new and the top and bottom seal are in excellent condition. I was interested to see if anyone else on the forum has this unit and has experienced this situation.
> Thanks
> mds51


----------

